# Bimmerfest '03



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

Do we need to register in advance for this year's 'Fest? If so, when and where can we register?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

We will have online event registration again this year.

I will let you know very soon when registration will open.


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks, Jon :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'll see if Mark or Tim can modify the event planner software.


----------

